# mehrere Leerzeichen durch 1 Leerzeichen ersetzen



## derFrageer (4. Mrz 2010)

hallo,

wie man alle Leerzeichen aus einem String entfernt weiß ich, aber wie ist es in solchen Fällen:



```
"Das       ist                ein String mit        vielen      Leerezeichen"
```

--> daraus soll werden 
"Das ist ein String mit vielen Leerzeichen"

D.H.  mehr als 1 aufeinanderfolgende Leerzeichen sollen zu 1 Leerzeichen verkürzt werden.

gibt es dafür eine Funntion?

Danke


----------



## Gast2 (4. Mrz 2010)

Ja - [c]replaceAll("\\s+", " ")[/c]


----------



## musiKk (4. Mrz 2010)

Und wie immer der Klugschiss zum [c]\s[/c]: Wenn der String mal Zeilenumbrüche, Tabs o.ä. enthält, werden die auch einfach zu Leerzeichen konvertiert.


----------



## nrg (4. Mrz 2010)

dann halt so replaceAll(" +", " ");

muss doch der to wissen, wie er es haben will


----------

